
Planet Plastic - SQL2219
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-features/plastic-problem-recycling-myth-big-oil-950957/
======
SQL2219
"Humans are now using a million plastic bottles a minute, and 500 billion
plastic bags a year"

